# Gut vernetzte "Tierschützer"



## uwe2855 (13. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen

der folgende Link zur Rheinischen Post betrifft eigentlich nur die Jäger und hat mit Angeln nix zu tun. Aber zeigt doch deutlich wie 27 !! verschiedene Tierschutzorganisationen, offensichtlich sehr gut organisiert und vernetzt, gemeinsam versuchen ihre ideologischen Ziele durchzusetzen.

http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte...erin-fordert-ende-der-fuchsjagd-aid-1.7301355

Mir wird schlecht und bekomme ebenfalls Blutdruck bei dem Gedanken wenn diese zum Teil idiotischen Ideologen zum großen Schlag gegen die Anglerschaft ausholt. Da frage ich mich auch immer wieder, wer schützt uns vor den Tierschützern?

Uwe


----------



## Naturliebhaber (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gut vernetzte "Tierschützer"*



uwe2855 schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich auch immer wieder, wer schützt uns vor den Tierschützern?



Die Sache ist viel tiefgründiger, als du denkst. Die Bevölkerung stellt sich mit zunehmendem Anteil gegen Jagd, Fischerei und sonstige Naturnutzung. 

Selbst in Bayern wollen immer mehr Leute die Grünen in Regierungsverantwortung sehen:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/landtagswahl-in-bayern-schwarz-gruen-ist-die-hoffnung-1.3821046

Ich finde diese Tendenz beunruhigend, aber so ist die nun mal.


----------



## Grünknochen (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gut vernetzte "Tierschützer"*

Gute Vernetzung ist auch das:
https://www.kuratorium-sport-natur.de/

Lustig, wer da als Förderer auftaucht. Ob das dem Angeln förderlich ist, sei mal dahingestellt...


----------



## raubangler (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gut vernetzte "Tierschützer"*

Die Fuchsjagd wurde schon immer mit Lügen (Tollwut, Bandwurm und nun Sarcoptes) begründet.

Ich würde diese Petition auch unterschreiben.


----------



## Taxidermist (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gut vernetzte "Tierschützer"*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Fuchsjagd wurde schon immer mit Lügen (Tollwut, Bandwurm und nun Sarcoptes) begründet.
> 
> Ich würde diese Petition auch unterschreiben.



Warum wundert mich das nicht bei dir?

Eine Durchseuchungsrate von 55% mit Echinokokkose (Fuchsbandwurm), im Schwäbischen, gelogen?

https://www.welt.de/gesundheit/article136365734/Gefahr-durch-Fuchsbandwuermer-waechst.html

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gut vernetzte "Tierschützer"*

sodele, Anglerforum.
Empfehle für diese Diskussion ein Jagdforum,...


----------

